

Show HN: Tweelerts(Beta) Live stream of tweets around your location - haidrali
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=geo.tweets.main

======
m3hashmi
Nice idea. I am pretty much interested in location based tweets. Luckily your
app is working fine :p Thumbs up for Tweelerts. Best part is Tweelerts doesn't
require my location at any point. And Vote up for showing location on Google
maps.

~~~
haidrali
Thanks m3hashmi

